# Les modos vont-ils par trois ?



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

Suite à cela je me pose la question ? Par combien vont les modos ? Une demi-douzaine, moins, plus ? Se suivent-ils pour avoir moins peur des méchants posteurs * ? Comment se nourrissent-il ? Finn les sonde t-il régulièrement ? Ont-ils un régime spécial modo préparé amoureusement par Benjamin ? Y a-t-il un peloton de garde spécialement formé avec souris graissée pour améliorer le clic qui banni ? Est-ce que les réflexes sont régulièrement évalués ? Les violets portent-ils des échasses pour sembler plus grands que les autres modos  ? Les administrateurs mangent-ils uniquement des fruits rouges pour garder leur couleur ? Tirent-ils à la courte paille ou autre chaque tour de garde ? Comment se reproduisent-ils sans femelles ? Existe t-il une déclaration des droits des modos ? Bref comment imaginez-vous la vie et la société des modos ? Ce sujet restera t-il dans les annales comme nul et non avenu, sitôt apparu, sitôt disparu ?


*


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2004)

Des modos ou ça ?


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Septembre 2004)

Finn, un sondage ?


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2004)

pas un peu fou non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Des modos ou ça ?



Tu penses dont à un mode de vie style termite, avec une reine qui vivrait au minimum 80 ans ?


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses dont à un mode de vie style termite, avec une reine qui vivrait au minimum 80 ans ?



Ouais, une grosse reine toute molle...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, une grosse reine toute molle...



Et niveau nourriture ?


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2004)

Elle se nourrit de newbies, tendres zé gouteux....


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle se nourrit de newbies, tendres zé gouteux....



C'est vrai ne jamais oublier la substantifique moelle, toujours


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet restera t-il dans les annales comme nul et non avenu, sitôt apparu, sitôt disparu ?



Ce sujet est inintéressant, comme bon nombre des sujets du bar ces derniers temps. Sur ce, bonne nuit à tous. :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

Conclusion : soit ça fait très peur un modo, soit il plane un sérieux un manque d'imagination :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet est inintéressant, comme bon nombre des sujets du bar ces derniers temps. Sur ce, bonne nuit à tous. :sleep:



Merci de confirmer le présupposé présent dans le sujet    Votre avis m'est précieux  Bref je m'ennuie


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet est inintéressant, comme bon nombre des sujets du bar ces derniers temps. Sur ce, bonne nuit à tous. :sleep:



et toi tu as de l'inspiration, pour un sujet interéssant?  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> et toi tu as de l'inspiration, pour un sujet interéssant?  :rateau:



J'ai tenté un sujet style vaccin anti-rabique. J'inocule et j'attends les réactions anti-virales. Apparemment ça marche et il n'est pas made in Maroc quoique niveau dépaysement j'aurais bien aimé


----------



## molgow (26 Septembre 2004)

bon à ce que je vois c'est moi qui suis devant dans cette "à la queue-leu-leu" de modos!!  :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> bon à ce que je vois c'est moi qui suis devant dans cette "à la queue-leu-leu" de modos!!  :affraid:



Tu fais bien de préciser je voyais un autre sens de lecture


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet est inintéressant, comme bon nombre des sujets du bar ces derniers temps. Sur ce, bonne nuit à tous. :sleep:



Hé, hé...

Le voilà qui se dévoile...

Va dormir, tu fais bien, demain il te faudra subir de nouveau.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hé, hé...
> 
> Le voilà qui se dévoile...
> 
> Va dormir, tu fais bien, demain il te faudra subir de nouveau.



Rien de pire que l'ennui à subir  :sleep: Ah, si ! Fogiel


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2004)

tibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les modos vont-ils par trois ?



Des triplettes...  ???     c vrai ça toujours par trois...  jamais seuls ou à deux ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

Les trois petits cochons avec leur queue en tire-bouchon aussi   


PS: non, non, pas taper, ce n'est pas un crime de lèse-modo, je n'oserais pas ! :affraid: C'est juste une association d'idée, triple génuflexion


----------



## Bassman (26 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet restera t-il dans les annales




Ca doit faire mal ca non ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit faire mal ca non ??



Les annales de l'Institut Fourier ? Peut-être si elles ont concerné un jour de la régle de trois.


----------



## molgow (26 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les trois petits cochons



Le grand méchant loup est parmi nous ! :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (26 Septembre 2004)

il est mort en ce moment sa mINESTÉ


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Le grand méchant loup est parmi nous ! :affraid:



Court Dédé (oups non pardon )  Molgow, court ! :affraid:


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> il est mort en ce moment sa mINESTÉ



Il fait le mort, mais vous observe du coin de l'½il


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> il est mort en ce moment sa mINESTÉ



C'est à cause du toboggan, il étudie une stratégie de descente tout schuss, avec redressement majestueux et saut carpé en extension en gardant les écouteurs de l'ipod dans les oreilles, mais tout va s'arranger très vite !


----------



## macinside (26 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Le grand méchant loup est parmi nous ! :affraid:



mais que fait joey star ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais que fait joey star ?



Il se fait remplacer les trois vraies dents qui lui reste


----------



## rezba (26 Septembre 2004)

Tiens, ce fil par en sucette... Kilucru


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ce fil par en sucette... Kilucru



Lustucru


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ce fil par en sucette... Kilucru



Patakru


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Septembre 2004)

Est-ce moi qui ait un problème ou bien la pièce attachée n'est pas fonctionnelle ?

Est-ce un coup des modos ?


----------



## Bassman (26 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce moi qui ait un problème ou bien la pièce attachée n'est pas fonctionnelle ?
> 
> Est-ce un coup des modos ?


 oui les modos sont de vils personnages perfides


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce moi qui ait un problème ou bien la pièce attachée n'est pas fonctionnelle ?
> 
> Est-ce un coup des modos ?



Oui c'est le modo Firefox qui fait ça


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> oui les modos sont de vils personnages perfides



Oui avec des griffes crochues :affraid:


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui avec des griffes crochues :affraid:


 et tout verts !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit faire mal ca non ??



Si t'es politicien non, la preuve...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Conclusion : soit ça fait très peur un modo, soit il plane un sérieux un manque d'imagination :mouais:



J'opte pour le second choix ... :baille:


----------



## FANREM (27 Septembre 2004)

Les modos ils vont obligatoirement par 3 parce que dans le groupe 
il y en a un qui sait lire et ecrire et les 2 autres surveillent l'intellectuel  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Septembre 2004)

ils se relayent toutes les 8 heures


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et toi, tu as de l'inspiration pour un sujet interéssant ? :rateau:



Il me semble, sans trop me vanter, qu'on peut dire que j'ai donné...

Par ailleurs, je vous parlerais bien volontiers de la guerre en Tchétchénie, des otages en Irak (quelque soit leur nationalité), des interventions de Roger Hauque et d'André Glucksmann chez Ardisson samedi dernier, du Darfour (mais on sait même pas où c'est et puis les morts qui font du bruit ça fait sale), du dernier album de Sanson (que j'adore), de la rentrée littéraire (qui fait bien de la peine à ceux qui savent lire : même Sagan ne s'en est pas remise), de la Star Academy, des élections américaines (4 more years!), bref de la vie, de l'univers et du reste dont tout le monde parle mais dont tout le monde ici se fout -- quand la charte n'interdit tout simplement pas d'en parler...

Mais je m'aperçois qu'il y a plus urgent : le sujet sur les coups de boule a passé allégrement les deux cents pages, il va fermer. Il faut que j'en ouvre un nouveau.


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)




----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Septembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble, sans trop me vanter, qu'on peut dire que j'ai donné...
> 
> Par ailleurs, je vous parlerais bien volontiers de la guerre en Tchétchénie, des otages en Irak (quelque soit leur nationalité), des interventions de Roger Hauque et d'André Glucksmann chez Ardisson samedi dernier, du Darfour (mais on sait même pas où c'est et puis les morts qui font du bruit ça fait sale), du dernier album de Sanson (que j'adore), de la rentrée littéraire (qui fait bien de la peine à ceux qui savent lire : même Sagan ne s'en est pas remise), de la Star Academy, des élections américaines (4 more years!), bref de la vie, de l'univers et du reste dont tout le monde parle mais dont tout le monde ici se fout ? quand la charte n'interdit tout simplement pas d'en parler...
> 
> Mais je m'aperçois qu'il y a plus urgent : le sujet sur les coups de boule a passé allégrement les deux cents pages, il va fermer. Il faut que j'en ouvre un nouveau.


 Tout à fait d'accord avec toi Doc, mais cette triste et morne réalité, vaut-elle la peine que dans un endroit où les gens se connectent justement pour prendre de la distance vis à vis de la réalité, rire et décompresser, on en parle? :/


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

Tiens, samedi soir, j'ai regardé les lettres gravées sur des morceaux d'écorces par les habitants de Novgorod au Moyen-Âge, c'était intéressant aussi.


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (27 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Patakru




I don't know cette marque de pâtes...
Sucres lents, it' s good for your body !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord avec toi Doc, mais cette triste et morne réalité, vaut-elle la peine que dans un endroit où les gens se connectent justement pour prendre de la distance vis à vis de la réalité, rire et décompresser, on en parle? :/



Pour se laver le cerveau, il y a TF1 (et sans nul doute l'équivalent dans vos contrées respectives). Pour échapper à la réalité, on peut toujours essayer de s'enfoncer la tête dans le sable... Enfin pour ce qui est de rire, eh bien, disons qu'il y a plusieurs façons de le faire. Tant qu'on le fait sérieusement. C'est comme l'amour au fond : je n'interdit à personne de préférer une branlette misérable, cela dit, moi, je préfère le sexe.


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Septembre 2004)

Je voudrais jamais me laver le cerveau à la téloche...   :rateau: c trop médiocre pour le moment...

Je ne mets pas ma tête dans le sable mais bon, faire un break des "mauvaises" nouvelles fait parfois du bien


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais jamais me laver le cerveau à la téloche...   :rateau: c trop médiocre pour le moment...



Pincez-moi...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Septembre 2004)

Oui bon, là d'accord...


----------



## touba (27 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui bon, là d'accord...



t'arrive à être d'accord avec quelqu'un des fois ?  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Septembre 2004)

Je suis pas d'accord avec lui..jamais.

Mais là je suis du même avis.


----------



## camisol (28 Septembre 2004)

Moi, je ne suis qu'un quasi-modo, alors je vais tout seul.


----------



## joanes (28 Septembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je ne suis qu'un quasi-modo, alors je vais tout seul.




Elle est jolie ta copine, comment k'elle s'appelle? Et puis, le vert vous va si bien


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Elle est jolie ta copine, comment k'elle s'appelle? Et puis, le vert vous va si bien



Greenaddict ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je ne suis qu'un quasi-modo, alors je vais tout seul.



Et tu entends tes pas qui "raisonnent" ? 


PS: à lire D.J.


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Elle est jolie ta copine, comment k'elle s'appelle? Et puis, le vert vous va si bien


ouais, je trouve aussi  
 nice green couple


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ouais, je trouve aussi
> nice green couple



Tendance camouflage ou quasi-modo, c'est la dernière tendance de la mode modo, il faut croire


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tendance camouflage ou quasi-modo, c'est la dernière tendance de la mode modo, il faut croire


  tu l'as dit!


----------



## nato kino (28 Septembre 2004)

Bouffi !!


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (28 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bouffi !!



You mean la killeuse de vampires ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> You mean la killeuse de vampires ?


----------



## joanes (28 Septembre 2004)

Du vert, j'veux du vert, encore du vert, du veeeert, des modos partout, dérrière chaque smileys   , chaque posts, chaque tests, chaque sondage,des modos au bar, dans les forums techniques, une armée de dix milles modos, des modos partout.

Ouh là, j'ai les yeux qui déconnent moi. J'vais prendre une petite aspirine, une UPSA, dans son ptit tube vert...

Euuuu!, ça part en sucette là, non?


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Du vert, j'veux du vert, encore du vert, du veeeert, des modos partout, dérrière chaque smileys   , chaque posts, chaque tests, chaque sondage,des modos au bar, dans les forums techniques, une armée de dix milles modos, des modos partout.
> 
> Ouh là, j'ai les yeux qui déconnent moi. J'vais prendre une petite aspirine, une UPSA, dans son ptit tube vert...
> 
> Euuuu!, ça part en sucette là, non?



c'est à cause des yeux de la jeune fille  :hein: . tu l'as trop regardée... elle hypnotise.
essaie un petit verre


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Euuuu!, ça part en sucette là, non?



À l'anis ?    Non, à la menthe


----------



## joanes (28 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> c'est à cause des yeux de la jeune fille  :hein: . tu l'as trop regardée... elle hypnotise.
> essaie un petit verre



C'est la jeune fille, elle a des yeux de... madonne?

(oui je sais c'était facile, mais j'ai pas pu m'empécher) 

Allez, un ptit verre d'absinthe, avec du ricqles...
Et une petite sucette, à la menthe;


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> ....
> Allez, un ptit verre d'absinthe, avec du ricqles...



ça me rappelle quelque chose   
et attention tu sais que ça rend fou


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle quelque chose
> et attention tu sais que ça rend fou



Ça permet de se transformer en Hulk aussi, il paraît... :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Septembre 2004)

La menthe ou l'anis?


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> C'est la jeune fille, elle a des yeux de... madonne?
> 
> (oui je sais c'était facile, mais j'ai pas pu m'empécher)
> 
> ...


 et puis je vais t'accompagner avec un Boomerang. c'est vert aussi, je te rassure.


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

Je sais que ça n'intéresse personne mais comme personne n'est très intéressant non plus je me lance : j'ai des crottes de nez vertes.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que ça n'intéresse personne mais comme personne n'est très intéressant non plus je me lance : j'ai des crottes de nez vertes.



tu vas finir modo


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu vas finir modo



Donc la on tient la conclusion : modo = malade...      :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Donc la on tient la conclusion : modo = malade...      :rateau:



ben pas forcément   

faut voir aussi l'odeur  :affraid:


----------



## joanes (28 Septembre 2004)

Voilà je vais manger, je reviens et la conversation s'envole vers des sommets. T'ain j'vais plus arriver à suivre moi.  . 



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle quelque chose
> et attention tu sais que ça rend fou



Ah bon, et que cela te rapplelles-t-il?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)

Bon, revenons à nos moutons... :mouais:


----------



## touba (28 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, revenons à nos moutons... :mouais:



tout à fait ! :modo: 
c'était quoi la question ??? :sick:    :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, revenons à nos moutons... :mouais:



Le probleme c'est qu'on s'en fout un peu non :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> tout à fait ! :modo:
> c'était quoi la question ??? :sick:    :mouais:



Pourquoi les moutons, pardon, les modos verts se suivent-ils et pourquoi faut-il les compter pour être endormi, pardon, banni ? MacG attend vos réponses à cette question essentielle à la survie de ce sujet qui, comme vous pouvez le constater, manque de ressort.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)

Accessoirement vous pouvez imaginez les modos font du ski, les modos à Saint Tropez, les modos au club med bref ce que vous voulez... Y compris les modos chez les soviets, les modos et les bijoux de la Castafiore Bengilli  , Tintin chez les modos...etc...


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> MacG attend vos réponses à cette question essentielle à la survie de ce sujet qui, comme vous pouvez le constater, manque de ressort.


J'apporte ma contribution


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

Comme poildep a les ressort, j'ammene le boudin







Ca devrait faire un bon matelas ca si on en fait plein


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

cinquième page du sujet et on ne sait toujours rien sur les modos...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)




----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

neuf pages chez moi   :mouais:. mais j'en sais pas plus


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> neuf pages chez moi   :mouais:. mais j'en sais pas plus


 mais si, regarde au dessus de ton post


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

ceux qui s'en tappe leve la main


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


 

 ben oui, mais il manque des légendes. 
 au fait pas beaucoup de filles modo, où je me trompe?


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

pas une seule si je dis pas de betises.

Mais on connaît depuis bien longtemps la superiorité de la gante masculine voila tout   

[/mode ironique]


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> cinquième page du sujet et on ne sait toujours rien sur les modos...



c'est p'tet pas plus mal comme ça


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> pas une seule si je dis pas de betises.
> 
> Mais on connaît depuis bien longtemps la superiorité de la gante masculine voila tout
> 
> [/mode ironique]


 
 ça coule de source  ...


 (ps) de la GEnte, si vous voulez bien, néanmoins...


----------



## joanes (29 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ça coule de source  ...
> 
> 
> (ps) de la GEnte, si vous voulez bien, néanmoins...



La jante, la jante. Tu sais bien que les garçons ne sont intéressés que par les voitures


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> La jante, la jante. Tu sais bien que les garçons ne sont intéressés que par les voitures


 Alors, on va peut-être savoir en quoi roulent les modos !


----------



## joanes (29 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Alors, on va peut-être savoir en quoi roulent les modos !



Je pensais que tu le saurais, toi qui avait une deux chevaux verte (sans retours)


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais que tu le saurais, toi qui avait une deux chevaux verte (sans retours)


*

Oh, Oh. Bonne mémoire dis moi  
  Sans retours?


----------



## joanes (29 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh, Oh. Bonne mémoire dis moi
> Sans retours?



"sans retours", le jeu, 2CV verte sans retours. Tu ne connais pas? Bon je t'apprendrai la prochaine fois que l'on se verra


----------



## WebOliver (29 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Alors, on va peut-être savoir en quoi roulent les modos !



:hein: Tiens, ça me rappelle un vieux sujet...  Finn?   Mais c'était il y a looooonnnngtemps...  :rateau:


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :hein: Tiens, ça me rappelle un vieux sujet...  Finn?   Mais c'était il y a looooonnnngtemps...  :rateau:


j'étais pas née alors !


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> "sans retours", le jeu, 2CV verte sans retours. Tu ne connais pas? Bon je t'apprendrai la prochaine fois que l'on se verra


très bien, j'en prends note.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :hein: Tiens, ça me rappelle un vieux sujet...  Finn?   Mais c'était il y a looooonnnngtemps...  :rateau:



 un vieux sujet ? du type "le bateau du capitaine" ?  :mouais: 
pas souvenir mais bon


----------



## WebOliver (29 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> un vieux sujet ? du type "le bateau du capitaine" ?  :mouais:
> pas souvenir mais bon



Pas de souvenir? Ça vaut mieux...    Je crois que tu n'étais pas encore sur MacG


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ceux qui s'en tappe leve la main



 je lève le doigt


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2004)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas de souvenir? Ça vaut mieux...    Je crois que tu n'étais pas encore sur MacG



MMmmm


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> je lève le doigt


 ça va, ce n'est que le pouce !


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2004)

Plus vite Finnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Plus vite Finnnnnnnnnnnn



oui, enfin pas trop c'est mouillé quand même !! et l'as des p'tits pneux sur l'auto


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2004)

Bah non, si il ralenti Mackie va pas vomir


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah non, si il ralenti Mackie va pas vomir



c'est vrai la force centrifuge ça colle au fond !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça va, ce n'est que le pouce !



t'as po bien regardé alors


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah non, si il ralenti Mackie va pas vomir


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

au temps pour moi, je regardais le smiley, pas l'avatar.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> au temps pour moi, je regardais le smiley, pas l'avatar.



ni l'un ni l'autre  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ni l'un ni l'autre  :rateau:


 Les 2


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Septembre 2004)

1 miam :love:


----------

